# Vertical dropout tensioner suggestions without a chain tensioner?



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I converted my vertical dropout bike to a single speed using a chain tensioner. Right now the only way to effectively get rid of the tensioner is to use a white bros eno hub. If they offered a cassette hub version I would go for it, but I am not a big fan of expensive freewheels and I run a 32-22 setup on my 29er which is perfect for me. It looks like a 22 rear freewheel is not available.
I looked a little bit into adjustable BB's for a standard BB shell but it doesn't appear that one is available yet and my BB shell is 73 MM wide.
Any suggestions??


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

richwolf said:


> It looks like a 22 rear freewheel is not available.
> Any suggestions??


Need to look more.

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=9623&category=402
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=38554


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Forward Components EBB should work for you. They're not cheap and you may have to use half-links.

Or option 2, get a new frame. FC EBB is $165 (+ $$ if you're currently running square taper). ENO is about the same (+ $ for freewheels). A SS specific frame can be had for cheaper than that. You will get a product that has better tensioning range than FC EBB and a cleaner look than the rear derailleur tensioner. Win win.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Two products:
--Forward Components EBB for standard bracket (google it)
US company,, makes EBB should fit a 73, costs about 150-160

--Ekzentriker http://www.trickstuff.de/
German, also EBB for standard bracket, costs about 160-180 depending on the exchange rate.

I've been running the exzentriker for two years now and I love it.

The obvious advantages over the eccentric hub:
--Use vertical dropouts and quick release
--Can actually change your wheelset as you see fit.
--Don't any funky adjustable disc mount, and don't have to F#$% with said disc mount forever to get it adjusted right


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

JL, I really don't want a freewheel system. I prefer a cassette setup for drive-line adjust ability and if I decide to put gears on, I am good to go.

p-nut, I like the frame I have now, and don't want to buy another frame. I had a Dambala with adjustable rear drops and it was OK but I want to stay with my Titanium 29er frame. Also it looks like the forward components are not available now and they don't appear to work with a 73mm bottom bracket.

Jonesy, thanks I will look into it.

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Looks like you're stuck with your current tensioner, then. Can't think of another system that would work. You can also send your frame to get new drops put in place.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

From Forward components:

_Technical requirements

Installation requires is a 68mm bottom bracket shell with standard 1.37"x24 tpi English threads. This is an almost universal standard for bicycles today. If your bottom bracket shell is 73mm, you can have it reduced at any bike shop that has a bottom bracket facing too
_

Is it hard to face down a Ti BB shell 2.5 MM on both sides?

I looked at the German eccentric BB but they run around $265 Plus another $30 for their tool.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

You may want to see if FCEBB is right for you first. It doesn't give you much tension range, which means you could be restricted on certain gear ratios and may also need half-links. Set up with 12-set screws could be a pain as well. If you're ok with that---proceed.


----------



## Punch and Bebe (Mar 22, 2011)

I've had a lot of success with a bit of judicious use of files and a half link.


----------



## jtrops (Aug 4, 2008)

I haven't tried it, but I'm intrigued by this comment from Sheldon Brown on the Harris Cyclery Singlespeed page:

"I have been experimenting with a more drastic solution: on my Bianchi Osprey, I have cut the rear axle short so that it doesn't protrude past the surfaces of the locknuts. Thus, only the quick-release skewer goes through the dropouts. Since the skewer is quite a bit thinner than the actual axle, this gives me considerably more adjustment room.

If the skewer is properly tightened, the axle is held in place by the friction of the locknuts being pressed against the inside of the dropouts. If this were not the case, horizontal dropouts would not be usable, since the forward pull on the chain creates a larger force against the axle than supporting the rider's weight does. Just to be on the safe side, I am carrying a spare skewer along with my spare tube."

I have been meaning to try this out to see how it works. At first it sounds like there's no way it could be safe, but then when I thought about what he says about horizontal dropouts it makes me more accepting of the idea. I haven't read about anyone else trying it.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

The FC EBB works on a 73mm shell without cutting the shell, if you bring the granny ring mounts off your crankset. For your requirements, the FC EBB is definitely the way to go. I use one myself, and love it.

If you buy one (and you should), also buy one of these to use on the left side instead of the included spacer:
http://www.amazon.com/Phil-Wood-Out...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1304070944&sr=8-1


----------



## coreyzupka (Apr 21, 2011)

jtrops said:


> I haven't tried it, but I'm intrigued by this comment from Sheldon Brown on the Harris Cyclery Singlespeed page:
> 
> "I have been experimenting with a more drastic solution: on my Bianchi Osprey, I have cut the rear axle short so that it doesn't protrude past the surfaces of the locknuts. Thus, only the quick-release skewer goes through the dropouts. Since the skewer is quite a bit thinner than the actual axle, this gives me considerably more adjustment room.
> 
> ...


Sheldon is the man


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Uncle Sheldon (RIP) had a lot of bike knowledge but he was not really a mountain biker. I fear the bumps you encounter on trails would be too much for just a quick-release skewer and some friction.

Another drastic solution is to file the rear axle to get some wiggle room in the dropout.
... or you could try to find a magic gear.

I'm content to run bolt-on (not spring loaded!) tensioners. A Rennen on one bike and a Blackspire Stinger guide on another.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

The FC EBB is not available at this point. I e-mailed but have not heard back yet. Does anyone have any knowledge as to when they may be back on the market?


----------



## pcxmbfj (Apr 7, 2006)

*Filing axle*



Punch and Bebe said:


> I've had a lot of success with a bit of judicious use of files and a half link.


My ti 29er with vertical drops often slips forward in the drops, pulling the wheel into the left chain stay.

The magic gear doesn't let the axle fit all the way into the drop.

I'm trying filed flats on the hollow QR axle but how do you get the flats parallel?


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

richwolf said:


> The FC EBB is not available at this point. I e-mailed but have not heard back yet. Does anyone have any knowledge as to when they may be back on the market?


I finally heard back from FC regarding their bottom brackets. According to him, a new BB is in the works that will work with just about any crank and will be lighter to boot. I just ordered a Surly Singulator to tide me over til then.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

i have a filed axle with a shimano qr on one of my bikes and it does not slip. Keep it tight!


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I have put on my Surly Singulator and really like it. Much smoother action and quieter than the old chain tension-er that I started with.
I have several rides on the bike now, I can't see going to an eno hub or an expensive eccentric bottom bracket set up.
I put the push up spring on the singulator and have not had a skip or any other problems to date.
I had a Voodoo Dambala with paragon drop outs. I often had to fiddle with them due to slipping or chain stretch.
The eno hub adjustment requires messing with the disc brake adjustment whenever you re-tension the chain.
The eccentric BB setups for a standard BB shell are expensive and sound like a pain to adjust.
The setup that I have now I really like. No sliders to mess with. No eccentric to mess with and chain tension is always taken care of.
So I am a happy camper for now. I really like getting back into the single speed lifestyle!


----------

